# Use crock pot to melt beeswax



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Slowly transitioning to foundationless frames. Picked up a bunch of old shallows, needed a lot of scraping and painting, repairing frames and ordering new frames. Got that under control, plan on having a regular foundation frame beside a foundationless using a strip of foundation for a "starter strip." and continue. My concern is with just the thin strip of foundation at the top of the frame, not a lot holding it in place other than tension between the removable strip and frame after nailing. Wanted to dribble melted wax along the joint to add strength. Being a hobbyist, don't want to put a lot into exotic equipment and have an old crock pot which on "low" melts the wax (after about three hours) nicely. My issue is that using either a thin paint brush or a spoon, as soon as the wax hits the foundation or frame top it hardens and doesn't flow into or even close to the joint? I'm guessing it's not hot enough, though when some drips on my hand, it feels plenty hot. The crock pot has only low and high settings which I assume would be simmer and boil. "Beeswax has a relatively low melting point range of 62 °C to 64 °C (144 °F to 147 °F). If beeswax is heated above 85 °C (185 °F) discoloration occurs. The flash point of beeswax is 204.4 °C (400 °F)." The quote is something I googled. So, assuming "high" on the crockpot would be around 212 F, the wax could discolor, which doesn't concern me, but would that produce an aroma that would repel the bees?

Suppose I could come up with some kind of double boiler arrangement or even thought about a simple glue gun which has a nice pointed nozzle which would definitely get into the seam. Would whatever glue sticks come with those have an objectionable aroma to bees?

Oh, all my woodenware, etc. is stored in the barn and the ambient temperature last fall when I was doing this was about 60.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I use an old slow cooker, without the ceramic pot, picked up cheap at a thrift store.

The most important thing there is, don't take your wife's crock pot if you value your marriage. Get a yard sale or thrift store clunker. The same with any pots, pans, ladles, strainers, etc you need.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I gave up on the crock pot. Too much babysitting. A used microwave is faster. I have four pyrex half gallon measuring cups. I start the dirtiest wax in the same one every time and filter with nylon tricot a couple times with thethird and fourth containers ready for pouring in moulds or candles.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Crock pot/slow cooker works a treat for melting wax (and cleaning wax up). I use a coarse childs paintbrush to spread the wax along the edge of the starter strips (http://theapiarist.org/starter-strips/) ... 

the paintbrush is coarse, not the child.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

You need a tool called a wax tube fastener or some call it a wax tool fastener. Google or YouTube it.


----------



## Slowlowford (Feb 25, 2017)

I use a small crock pot called a "lil Dipper", made by crock pot. It holds about 2 cups of wax, melts in about an hour, and does not boil. My wife found it at a yard sale. The pot is meant for keeping dips warm at parties. It works really nice. 

In order to put the wax in the seam, I have been using a medicine syringe for toddlers.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I put a cup of water in my crock pot with the wax. When the water starts to boil, I turn it to low. When it stops, I turn the heat back up.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow. Thanks for all the responses!! I'm going to go with Bdfarmer555 idea for the cup of water, also googled wax tube fastener as instructed by appalachianoutdoors and I'm going to make one of those from some copper I have in the barn. I'd thought about using a soda straw but a small piece of copper tube 1/8 or 1/4 is
easily flattened on one end and cut to a bias. Slick!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

fatshark said:


> the paintbrush is coarse, not the child.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

exmar said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the responses!! I'm going to go with Bdfarmer555 idea for the cup of water, also googled wax tube fastener as instructed by appalachianoutdoors and I'm going to make one of those from some copper I have in the barn. I'd thought about using a soda straw but a small piece of copper tube 1/8 or 1/4 is
> easily flattened on one end and cut to a bias. Slick!!
> 
> Thanks again!


M. Palmer has a good bit of advice and photo if I remember, on use the wax tube for fixing starter strips in place for cut comb honey

I think you may find you need a larger tube, like half inch or three quarter, to get enough mass so you get a bit longer working time before it freezes. Too hot and it will melt the starter strip; too cool and it does not seep into the crack or bond well to the wood. 

I messed around quite a while to make something reasonably workable. You can use either a squeeze bulb, turkey baster style, or a small vent hole on the top of a solid pipe that you can cover/uncover for filling and to control flow.


----------

